

Ask HN: Did Twitter just revert back to "old Twitter" design? - Jsarokin


======
bradleyjoyce
Yes - [http://status.twitter.com/post/4375122023/temporarily-
disabl...](http://status.twitter.com/post/4375122023/temporarily-disabling-
newtwitter)

------
chrisgoodrich
too bad it won't stay like this. the old look is oddly refreshing.

